# Old Chef's Choice 110 Knife Sharpener



## PianoAl (Apr 29, 2018)

I've had the electric Chef's Choice 100 knife sharpener for over fifteen years. 







I have the feeling it's not doing much to sharpen the knives these days (Chicago Cutlery).

Do they wear out?

How can I tell if it's doing anything?

Can I fix it in any way?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2018)

PianoAl said:


> I've had the electric Chef's Choice 100 knife sharpener for over fifteen years...
> 
> Do they wear out?
> 
> ...



Yes.
Are your knives sharper after using the sharpener?
No.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 29, 2018)

PianoAl said:


> I've had the electric Chef's Choice 100 knife sharpener for over fifteen years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the 3 stage 120 model.  I rarely use the 1st stage, but when it's necessary, the aggressive grit brings a very dull knife into the range where the 2nd and 3rd stages will finish the job.  Because it takes off a noticeable amount of material, I don't use that 1st stage unless it's really necessary.  

If a knife has been resharpened too many times, it gets worn into the thicker part of the blade and probably needs replacing.  

I don't think that the grinding wheels are replaceable.


----------



## PianoAl (May 1, 2018)

They don't seem much sharper. I'm going to buy a manual sharpener.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 2, 2018)

PianoAl said:


> They don't seem much sharper. I'm going to buy a manual sharpener.



I have had the 120 for as long as you have had yours.
I only use it once or twice a year.  I use the steel rod after that.
This sharpener is not supposed to be used all the time.  Only after the steel stops working as well as it should.
Does your sharpening steel work?


----------



## Just Cooking (May 2, 2018)

I have had my 2 stage Model 300 for many years..

I use it about 4 times a year (the steel keeps my knives serviceable)and it still does an outstanding job of sharpening..

Ross


----------



## Caslon (May 2, 2018)

They seem to come out with a new model each year, which makes me wonder.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2018)

Caslon said:


> They seem to come out with a new model each year, which makes me wonder.


That's a marketing strategy, to make people think they need something new all the time.


----------



## Caslon (May 3, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> That's a marketing strategy, to make people think they need something new all the time.



They're not making any radical innovative changes to their original model that I know of.

I bought two successive models as xmas gifts, each one better than the previous one, supposedly.  Not really.


----------

